# Andora



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Found,well bought, this today,. Manual wind copper dial with gold tone markers and gorgeous red tip second hand .Fitted a dark brown Hirsch and away we go










40 x 33 plus 2 for what may be original unsigned crown,says 17 jewels on front but inside...










lo and behold an extra jewel for free..

dont actually recognise or know the movement ,any help appreciated.

Had assumed swiss but bottom of dial says "foreign". .

not many Andora about-anybody know??


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i think the makers mark is for Uwersi , not sure which calibre tho.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Possibly LACO?Durowe? depending on age? One of the pre-Timex mechanicals produced there and then maybe not?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks Pugster.

certainly you were right for movement and put me on the track.

Vereinigte Uhren Fabrike Ersingen, Ersingen being the German town I think. checks with Mikrolsk-many thanks .

The V on the movement encloses the other letters.

1952 onwards and seems to have some connection with Herr Eppelin who moved to Hamilton,Hamilton and the start of electric watches.

So whether this was an all in house watch or not yet to be discovered so please keep any info coming.


----------

